# Zune Problems



## theoriginalrage (Nov 10, 2009)

This is more of a computer software issue but I couldn't find a more appropriate place to post it. If there is one please let me know and I'll move it.

I have a 30GB first gen Zune and up until about a week ago I could connect and sync it just fine. The Zune *software on my computer*(Zune client 3.0) informed me that there was a newer version so I upgraded to it (Zune client 4.0). After the upgrade I hooked up my Zune device to the computer and the software wouldn't say it was connected, even though the computer saw it connected.

After A LOT of searching online I found a program that checks the Zune program files and makes sure you have everything you need, but it says I'm missing 3 dll files and they seem to be connection files. I am positive that these are all I need to get back up and running but I cannot find the individual dll files for download anywhere. This is where my frustration comes in.
One solution I found says to download the Zune client 4.0 file and open with Winrar and extract the dll's that are needed but I tried that and I can't find them in the client software at all. I may be doing it wrong, I don't know for sure.

These are the files I need:
ZuneUsbConnection.dll
Zune'l'pTransport.dll (or Zune'I'ptransport.dll it's either a lowercase L or an uppercase I, without the quotes of course)
wdfcoinstaller01000.dll

If someone can get, or find and tell me where I can get, them that would be awesome. 


:sigh:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi & Welcome to TSF :wave:

I dont have a Zune so I am not able to give specific files etc however, the installation and update may well have been corrupted by a glitch or something.

I suggest that you uninstal the software. Reboot, then install zune 3 again, then do the update again. Maybe that will install the correct DLL's ad in the correct place.


----------

